# Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society - S.R.A.S



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello !!

I just wanted to give everyone an update as to where we are currently with SRAS.

So since we started S.R.A.S on the 10th December 2012 we have over 100 members on our Facebook Group and 97 "LIKES" on our Facebook Page I cant thank you enough for the support we are receiving and how much you guys have participated with photos, comments, questions etc its amazing !!

So where are we now?

Well to become FBH affiliated we have to do a couple of things. 

1. *Articles of Association* - These are aims and objectives of the Society. We have now completed these and are fully available to see on our Page and Group.

2. *Committee* - You must have a committee of at least three members. We have now completed this and we have a full committee list which will be able to be seen on our website (tbc)

3. *Accounts* - At a bare minimum a society must hold a treasuries account. We have done this through PayPal and will be opening a full bank account soon. _If you wish to donate To S.R.A.S then please do so through PayPal using this address [email protected] _

4. *Membership Database* - To keep records of all our paid members. At the moment we haven't given our membership fees yet. This all has been finalized and we will start taking membership VERY SOON.

5. *Publication - *To produce at a min of biannually. We have two minds on this one. We have been drafting/designing a magazine called the SRAS Journal which will be produced every quarter. This will be a full colour magazine and will contain articles, case files EVERYTHING similiar to Practical Reptile Keeping but without so many adverts 

OR 

We produce a Quarterly news letter that will be available on our website.


So thats where we are at the moment. VERY VERY CLOSE to FBH Affiliation.

Other things we are working on

*The Website* - sras.org.uk this will be up and running very soon 
*
SRAS approval Scheme* - we are very excited to be working on this, its a very exciting step toward improving pet shops selling reptiles and also acknowledging those shops that provide an excellent service and welfare standards)

*Brochures *- Getting SRAS on the map, we are designing some really nice leaflets to leave about shops etc.
*
Competitions - *Mainly for when we hit certain thresholds on our page.
*
Meetups - *We are currently planning/arranging all our meetups for 2013 so stay tuned.


All information that we wish to share with you guys will be done via our Page and Group (links in the Sig) or on here.

If you have any suggestions or questions please don't hesitate to email us at [email protected]

THANKS AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Xelazander (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent! Glad it's going well 
Looking forward to the possibility of a reptile show closer to home (Epsom)!


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

just had you reccommended to me by fb, good work!


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Xelazander said:


> Excellent! Glad it's going well
> Looking forward to the possibility of a reptile show closer to home (Epsom)!


Thank you ! expos are a while away yet we have to be 'running; for two calender years before we can host expos. but we certainly are already looking into it !!!



rickpellen said:


> just had you reccommended to me by fb, good work!


Hi rick ! thanks for the support


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Bump this update for you all to see


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

info bump


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you aware of the Surrey reptile club, are you working together or are you two completely separate groups? As it has been going for sometime I was just wondering why a fledgling organisation has popped up out of nowhere when there is already one up and running. 

The reason I ask is that I am wondering what the benefit of two separate organisations is, rather than just one. Are you more to do with the conservation of native british reptiles or are you for hobbyists or both?

Andy:2thumb:


----------

